# Having problem undervolting Dell G15 5510



## Kai Chan (Aug 26, 2022)

what is the values that i should put in the tpl 
cause im getting high temps 
that is my settings 
and i got these limits while playing league 
So please help me


----------



## Kai Chan (Aug 26, 2022)

guys please any help 
the temps are going crazy


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 26, 2022)

Kai Chan said:


> i got these limits


You have a mobile CPU. They are designed to either power limit throttle or if the power limits are set sky high, then they will thermal throttle. 

The Intel documentation shows that the 10200H has a 45W TDP rating.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				






Kai Chan said:


> im getting high temps


If you or the manufacturer of your laptop decide to set PL1 and PL2 to double or triple the rated TDP, you should not be surprised that your CPU is running hot. 

The screenshot you posted does not show any high temperatures. Attach a log file after a 15 minute or longer gaming session so I can see how hot your CPU is getting during normal use. Temperatures over 90°C are normal operating temperatures for most modern laptops with Intel CPUs.


----------



## Kai Chan (Aug 26, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You have a mobile CPU. They are designed to either power limit throttle or if the power limits are set sky high, then they will thermal throttle.
> 
> The Intel documentation shows that the 10200H has a 45W TDP rating.
> 
> ...


Even with the low temps
im still getting these limits
so what should i do


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 27, 2022)

Kai Chan said:


> what should i do


Where are some ThrottleStop screenshots and a log file while your CPU is throttling?


----------



## Kai Chan (Aug 27, 2022)

thats the log file while playing


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 27, 2022)

Why do you have Speed Shift Max set to 30? You are telling your CPU to throttle. Set that back to the recommended value which is 41. Reduce the Turbo Ratio Limits if you want to slow down your CPU. Your temperatures are OK so I do not see a reason yet why you would want to throttle your CPU.

Check the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window.


----------



## Kai Chan (Aug 27, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Why do you have Speed Shift Max set to 30? You are telling your CPU to throttle. Set that back to the recommended value which is 41. Reduce the Turbo Ratio Limits if you want to slow down your CPU. Your temperatures are OK so I do not see a reason yet why you would want to throttle your CPU.
> 
> Check the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window.


if i let it to go 41 the temps goes to 90+
but i will try again ty


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 27, 2022)

Kai Chan said:


> goes to 90+


90°C is a normal operating temperature for an Intel mobile CPU. Intel CPUs will thermal throttle and slow down if they get too hot so you do not have to worry too much about the CPU temperature. 

Your log file shows that Windows 11 is using the Speed Shift register. Windows 11 and ThrottleStop appear to be fighting over control of the CPU speed. I would use the Windows High Performance power plan and then I would lower the turbo ratios. This seems to be a more reliable way to control the maximum CPU speed and temperatures with hopefully less interference from Windows 11. Set Speed Shift Max to 41 and set the turbo ratios to 36. Run another log file with these settings.


----------



## Kai Chan (Aug 28, 2022)

here


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 28, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> set the turbo ratios to 36


I suggested that you set the turbo ratios to 36. You set the turbo power limits both to 36. I would set the PL1 power limit to at least 45 and I would set PL2 to 60W. 

Your log file shows your computer is running at a consistent speed and your temperatures are acceptable.


----------

